# 60s inspired dress watch



## ivan chua (Jan 13, 2016)

hi guys,

i designed my 1st dress watch inspired by the 60s. here's the landing page https://www.vario.sg/pages/eclipse-watch-kickstarter 
i know the minimalist design is over exploited but i think dress watches should be simple? what do you guys think? do let me know your comments/feedback so i can improve on my next watch design.

thanks
ivan

*Specifications*

Case diameter: 38mm
Height to apex of crystal: 10mm
Case thickness: 7mm
Crystal: 3mm double dome sapphire (anti-reflective coated on inner surface)
Case material: 316L stainless steel
Dial: convex sunburst dial in silver, grey, blue and black (*stretch goal Green) colour
Strap: 20mm harris tweed strap
Movement: Choice of Seiko VH31 Quartz movement running at 4 ticks every second (4 Hz) OR Miyota 6T33 hand-wound mechanical movement (4 Hz)


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Yawn.... What is "60s inspired" about this?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Timemachine.fi (Mar 30, 2017)

Simple and clean watch design, nothing special.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I like the sunburst dials, although the black is the one that is most in keeping with the dress watch style. The hands are simple and elegant. The case however completely lets the watch down. It looks (and I appreciate that pictures do not tell the whole story) like something off a 3 quid Chinese watch that is moulded in diecast base metal then chromed.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

I actually like the blue and grey dial colours with the tweed straps, I too have reservations about the look of the case in the images, I don't like the lug design particularly . good luck

deano


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Straps are nice. Sunburstdial is nice. Case,hands and printed markers are very cheap looking. 4/10 from me :/


----------



## Thimo2 (Mar 6, 2019)

Probably sell better to the hipster crowd than watch geeks. Nailed the size, and the sweep quartz is awesome, domed crystal is great too, but, to be honest I agree that the case dial markers and hands are a bit so so. Has the germs of a great watch tho. No offense intended, I admire your initiative and wish you the best of success.


----------



## Robti (May 19, 2017)

As others have said, but mainly I like the colours but just something about the markers and hands putting me off, sorry too cheap looking


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

There's minimalist, and then there's minimalist. I do NOT ever recall many watches in the 60's that had dials sans numerals, No I don't.

Go look at TIMEX EasyRead dials for minimal and at the same time practical! Now those are designs that are - well - ageless :yes:


----------

